

You are not who you think you are - misterparker
https://medium.com/p/9343d4f631f0

======
willimholte
I didn't really connect with this piece until the end.

>Remind yourself, that you are not that thing. This will help you to see the
other person’s point of view, instead of lashing out irrationally.

I'm pretty sure the entire reason I went to art school was to learn how to do
this. I disagree with the post's description of 'who/what you are' but this
point holds.

~~~
misterparker
Great feedback. Thanks for that. The primary point (although possibly poorly
communicated so) was meant to help us detach from the things we identify too
strongly with. And no not be insulted when those things with which we
associate (our art or other things) are criticized. > We are how we make other
people feel Is a very bias and really a choice of a perspective more than an
absolute truth.

